# patonga creek



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

hey guys might be headin to thr long awaited creek for sum fish gotta know the date will post moz ad wat time will be there any one up to show me around?


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

fisherman_dan said:


> hey guys might be headin to thr long awaited creek for sum fish gotta know the date will post moz ad wat time will be there any one up to show me around?


Forgive me mate but I couldn't understand your post :roll: :?: I think that you might be going for a fish?? Any chance to clarify where you are going and when so we can throw our .02 cents in?

Happy to help if I/we can.

JT


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

soz mate yeh im going for a fish this weekend in patonga creek i dont know wat time and day but it will be this weekend i will post the time and date after 3pm trommorow


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry Dan, Going out for a quick paddle tomorrow, but will be up at Lake mac over the weekend.

Is it the canoe going in mate or did you get a yak

Cheers Dave


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

got a canoe 15'6 and i heard ur goin for a paddle wif matt from ettalong b&t


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

got a canoe 15'6 and i heard ur goin for a paddle wif matt from ettalong b&t


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I was going too Dan but Matt never called maybe next week.

Cheers dave


----------

